# Motorbike Licence



## tree&nee (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi anybody know the cost and how you would go about taking your motorbike licence in Cyprus. We are coming over in April and don't whether to the licence in the UK or in Cyprus. Does anybody know the rules.

Thanks Tree & Nee


----------



## monte korfi (Sep 14, 2008)

tree&nee said:


> Hi anybody know the cost and how you would go about taking your motorbike licence in Cyprus. We are coming over in April and don't whether to the licence in the UK or in Cyprus. Does anybody know the rules.
> 
> Thanks Tree & Nee


Yes a lesson sadly learned!!! We brought a Triumph Bonneville out here 4 years ago with just 2 miles on the clock and it cost of 1065 Cyprus Pounds in Duty. Your bike must be 6 months old and have over 600 miles on the clock to escape Duty, if you are lucky!

You then have to take the bike to a Road Transport Department to be checked against the log book and then they will issue a new registration number for it and log book for it. Expect to spend most of the day there and good luck. There is only one mechanic on the island near Limassol that deals with Triumphs, BSA's etc., most bikes are Yamaha, and Harley Davidsons so check on the web if there are any dealers out here to service your bike and get spares. You can only get third party insurance cover for it too. 
Monte Korfi.


----------



## monte korfi (Sep 14, 2008)

tree&nee said:


> Hi anybody know the cost and how you would go about taking your motorbike licence in Cyprus. We are coming over in April and don't whether to the licence in the UK or in Cyprus. Does anybody know the rules.
> 
> Thanks Tree & Nee


I forgot to add that if you break down you have a long push home and the recovery vehicles are for cars only and wont pick your bike up if you have a problem.
Monte Korfi


----------



## tree&nee (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you for the information, but we were looking to buy the bike over there. Our main concern was the licence to ride a bike over there. Do you know if you have to have a seperate bike licence and if so how much does it cost, its very expensive in England £650 in total.



monte korfi said:


> I forgot to add that if you break down you have a long push home and the recovery vehicles are for cars only and wont pick your bike up if you have a problem.
> Monte Korfi


----------



## monte korfi (Sep 14, 2008)

tree&nee said:


> Thank you for the information, but we were looking to buy the bike over there. Our main concern was the licence to ride a bike over there. Do you know if you have to have a seperate bike licence and if so how much does it cost, its very expensive in England £650 in total.


My husband has ridden a bike for donkeys years so it was already on his UK licence so I cant help you there, sorry. Why dont you look up the Road Transport Department on the web and see if you can find out more about it on their web site.
Monte


----------



## tree&nee (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you i'll do that.



monte korfi said:


> My husband has ridden a bike for donkeys years so it was already on his UK licence so I cant help you there, sorry. Why dont you look up the Road Transport Department on the web and see if you can find out more about it on their web site.
> Monte


----------

